# Need help with ideas on best way to send belongings to Australia



## marghux (May 2, 2010)

Hi, Im new here on the forum. Im an Aussie living in country BC Canada but have to return to Australia for a while. I have way too much gear to just pack a couple of bags and fly out.Can someone give me a clue as to the cheapest and easiest way of sending belongings from Canada to Australia.
Just for the record.....I love living in BC. The lifestyle here is the best...and Im sure I will return again before long.
Thank you


----------

